# Tree Frogs, Help asap



## Frankmiller123 (Jul 25, 2010)

my friend has a tree frog in a 10 gal tansk without uvb and it serems like hes getting bored with it and wants to give to me he has it in the tank with a bull frog does anyone have any advice about tree frogs dont tell me not to get one im saving its life


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

What species of tree frog is it?


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

It's called a Bullsh*t Frog, they're quite common with Frank.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Uh oh Franks back again!!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

You told us it was a 5 gallon tank.

Morgan Freeman never forgets, never forgets, never forgets........


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Ooh, hello again Frank the Plank. 

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Back again?:lol2:


----------



## Frankmiller123 (Jul 25, 2010)

guys come on please help me i even showed u pictures beforew they are fed on adult crickets and the tree frog is in with a bull frog im not sure what species it is ill get a picture soon but please give me some caring tips please its saving a living animals life please help i can support it with a 20 gallon tank and a uvb light and infinity crickets


----------



## Frankmiller123 (Jul 25, 2010)

he is skinny very small and has lots of trouble catching crickets


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

I've missed something here, why are people reluctant to help you frank? What did you do to them?


----------



## Frankmiller123 (Jul 25, 2010)

because when i got my bearded dragon i asked a lot a lot of questions over 30 because i was very concerned about keeping it in a perfect life and they get mad at me and say im a troll i help out newbs who come here why cant noone help me if u guys r gnna post troll dont bother or i promise i will report u for cyber bullying thats really what u guys have been doing this whole time and it really bothers me all im trying to do is save a life is there anything wrong with that, now someone please help me!


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

:lol2: Why a troll? 

What have you got to house the frog in? It's no use taking the think if you got no where to put it?


----------



## Frankmiller123 (Jul 25, 2010)

i have a 20 gallon tank i can put it in im not sure what tree frog but it looks black and its in a small tank either 5-10 glalons with a big bull frog and doesnt get fed too often just tell me how i can help cause hes getting bored with it and doesnt like taking care of it i will take it just tell me what supplies i need to buy for the tasnk


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

Why don't you ask your mate what species the frog is then you can search on google for that frogs needs. 
Not all tree frogs have the same needs. I only got Green tree frogs so I feel kind of uneasy telling you a random frogs requirements.


----------



## Frankmiller123 (Jul 25, 2010)

he doesnt know


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Frankmiller123 said:


> because when i got my bearded dragon i asked a lot a lot of questions over 30 because i was very concerned about keeping it in a perfect life and they get mad at me and say im a troll i help out newbs who come here why cant noone help me if u guys r gnna post troll dont bother or i promise i will report u for cyber bullying thats really what u guys have been doing this whole time and it really bothers me all im trying to do is save a life is there anything wrong with that, now someone please help me!


Tell you what. Give the "bullfrog" to me. and put a pic up of the treefrog and we will tell you what you need.

Or can your camera not take pictures of non-existant frogs:2thumb:


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

Frankmiller123 said:


> he doesnt know


:lol2: not helping are you?

Can you get a pic or think of any frogs you've seen on websites that it might be?


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

No, it's because he has trolled pretty much every section on this forum, hoping to find somebody unsuspecting who will rise to his bait.

This section alone we have had quite a few troll posts, wasn't that long ago he tried to troll us with "why can't I keep a tree frog with a bigger frog? My pal does" etc etc.

Frank is a plank, as in a really obvious and not very good troll.

Mock him, ignore him, but certainly don't believe him. He is apparently very well known on here, having trolled the lizards section, fish section, and now this section for a month or two... 

Ade


----------



## Frankmiller123 (Jul 25, 2010)

oh my god u are suicha lier i have 3 posts in the amphibian nsection and they were about how can i take care of a tree frog and the last one was saying "is it ok to keep a bull frog with a tree frog?" because my friend housed them together if u want to be heartless u can not help at all and let the poor thing die but i wont


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Frankmiller123 said:


> oh my god u are suicha lier i have 3 posts in the amphibian nsection and they were about how can i take care of a tree frog and the last one was saying "is it ok to keep a bull frog with a tree frog?" because my friend housed them together if u want to be heartless u can not help at all and let the poor thing die but i wont


Take a picture and identify the frog then you mug.


----------



## Frankmiller123 (Jul 25, 2010)

i would say it looks like this one here - Google Image Result for http://www.maineherp.org/images/native_species/thumbs/tn_Spring%20Peeper.jpg 

but has a little darker shades of color in it


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

That's not even a tree frog.










Look anything like this?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Frankmiller123 said:


> oh my god u are suicha lier i have 3 posts in the amphibian nsection and they were about how can i take care of a tree frog and the last one was saying "is it ok to keep a bull frog with a tree frog?" because my friend housed them together if u want to be heartless u can not help at all and let the poor thing die but i wont


There are at least 4 threads started by yourself in Amphibians all asking stupid questions to get an answer. Check out his ''profile'' and go onto his ''statistics tab'' page and ''view all threads started by....'' This will then show you all the threads started in all sections. They are all TROLL:devil: questions and all contradict themselves. Hence why we know he is not for real:2thumb:

Still no pics then, surprise surprise!!!!!!!:whip:


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

Spring Peeper Care Guide - talk to the frog

And its in yank so its easier for you to understand.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

First thing to do, Franky boy, is separate the two frogs. The tree frog will be much much happier by itself or with a couple of others of it's own kind. Second thing to do is ditch your friend, he sounds like a real idiot.
Thirdly, ship the bullfrog over to me so I can have it :2thumb:


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> There are at least 4 threads started by yourself in Amphibians all asking stupid questions to get an answer. Check out his ''profile'' and go onto his ''statistics tab'' page and ''view all threads started by....'' This will then show you all the threads started in all sections. They are all TROLL:devil: questions and all contradict themselves. Hence why we know he is not for real:2thumb:
> 
> Still no pics then, surprise surprise!!!!!!!:whip:


I was unaware of how he is on the forum. I now understand this 'troll' thing :lol2:.
Saying that I'd still try an help if I could.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

jme2049 said:


> I was unaware of how he is on the forum. I now understand this 'troll' thing :lol2:.
> Saying that I'd still try an help if I could.


The whole story is probably some big made up thing, to get people annoyed. Hence the sarcy answers from everyone.


----------



## lee1006 (Oct 12, 2010)

surely it wouldnt last long in such a small tank with a bullfrog?? it will be gone by the time you've logged out mate lol


----------



## Frankmiller123 (Jul 25, 2010)

this picture is from one of mny old posts http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/593232-bull-frog-tree-frog-live-2.html 
go there and u will see the pic of the tank if u think im liein why woiuld i ever do this for attention u idiot!


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

Frankmiller123 said:


> this picture is from one of mny old posts http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/593232-bull-frog-tree-frog-live-2.html
> go there and u will see the pic of the tank if u think im liein why woiuld i ever do this for attention u idiot!


That thread is dated 11th of october. Why haven't you got the tree frog yet? I'm surprised its lasted as long as it has.
I gather from the link you put up to identify the frog that both of these frogs have been collected from outside as they are native to Maine? Break into your mates house and bust his ass up then release the animals back into the wild!!!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Shows a pic of a tank not the frogs. Could be anything in there. Dont know why you would do it for fun, cant understand IDIOTS like yourselves but there are many of you on here. Just looking through your ones that you posted in the lizard section, they are total S:censor:T and completely contradict themselves. How about you just go play with your imaginary ''bullfrog'' and it snack........:bash:


----------



## Frankmiller123 (Jul 25, 2010)

he bought them from a pet storer


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Frank. The pic of the frog or you won't get any help.


----------



## Frankmiller123 (Jul 25, 2010)

my phone is dead and i dont have a charger with me


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Frankmiller123 said:


> my phone is dead and i dont have a charger with me


Oh what a surprise!!!! So you are at your mates and would take a pic of them if your phone wasn't dead, and yet your on here talking about him on the forum. As I thought you were GOING to be having them off him but he still has them.

BUSTED AGAIN. Not a very good liar are you:lol2:


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

:lol2:


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Oh what a surprise!!!! So you are at your mates and would take a pic of them if your phone wasn't dead, and yet your on here talking about him on the forum. As I thought you were GOING to be having them off him but he still has them.
> 
> BUSTED AGAIN. Not a very good liar are you:lol2:


Meow!


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Been called a liar by one of you folks I actually respect would possibly hurt me. From this guy, I find it a compliment. lol

Frank, dude, if you are going to try to be a proper troll you need to know when it's time to move to a different forum. A good time is when the other members stop getting angry with your posts and just start taking the piddle out of you instead. Shish their are troll community forums out there full of ideas, target lists etc. Don't just sit on here making yourself look really stupid.

Then again, it is kind of fun playing with our little Plank. Hmmm... Tough one eh. 

Frank, if you are been genuine for once, sorry but you only have yourself to blame. As you at least seem to be able to use Google try a search for "the boy who cried wolf".

Fen


----------



## brysaa2 (Oct 11, 2009)

haha I just read all this, what a waste of everyones time?

Seriously, 4 pages about a guy asking about a frog he has no idea what it is, how to keep it, and by the sound of it no pictures....

Right. :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

I think you should get one of these next, Frank.


----------



## brysaa2 (Oct 11, 2009)

does it look like this?


----------



## Frankmiller123 (Jul 25, 2010)

You didnt catch me in any sort of lie, my friend lives 20 mins away by car, i came with my phone charged, we were out all day then we came back watched a movie and passedd out on the couch my phone was dead when i woke up and then my friend was sleeping so i just went on the computer while he was asleep and came to ask this question. m home now


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

This might sound like a daft idea, but if you are so concerned about this frog that you have had posted going about it for several weeks now why dont you just take it. You might not have the best set up straight away but at least you are taking it away from something that might see it at lunch. 

Any animal lover would of done this weeks and weeks ago. I would of frognapped it as soon as I saw what conditions it was in even if I didnt have a viv sent up. A basic tank is better than where it is.

Your not really helping yourself by going on and on about you need to save this frog but your not getting your finger out of your :censor: as they say, to do something to help it.

This is why you are not getting any support from anyone here. You are not posting a picture of the frog, even though you have ages to do it, you are not getting the frog into a different tank, even though you have had ages to do. You seem more concerned with what people on here think about you personally than listening to advice that is being given to you by people who have many years experience with this type of frog. I do not own a tree frog of any sort so I cant offer any advice apart from getting that bloody frog away from something that will soon eat it! 

Its common sense that anything that will fit into a bull frogs mouth it will eat, look at youtube for examples.

This might help as well with working out a species if you cant get a photo
Let me google that for you


If this frog doesnt exist, which I am sure it doesnt! Stop trolling and get a life!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Frankmiller123 said:


> You didnt catch me in any sort of lie, my friend lives 20 mins away by car, i came with my phone charged, we were out all day then we came back watched a movie and passedd out on the couch my phone was dead when i woke up and then my friend was sleeping so i just went on the computer while he was asleep and came to ask this question. m home now


How long did it take you to come up with that? You would make an excellent story teller:2thumb:


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

Does anyone realize how old Frankie boy is?
:whistling2:


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Wouldn`t it be funny if Frank was someone else,someone with far more knowledge than most people on here?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

colinm said:


> Wouldn`t it be funny if Frank was someone else,someone with far more knowledge than most people on here?


Not really.


----------



## lee1006 (Oct 12, 2010)

frank sure knows how to attract the crowds lol........

_Next week on 'the adventures of frank miller'_


----------



## Frankmiller123 (Jul 25, 2010)

ill take a pic of it nexr time i go but screw this it can stay in the tank with the bullfrog u guys are all :censor: and dont help at all and think im lieing next time i go ill ake a pic of the frog and thee bull frogg next to ti idc im not saving it all u guys want to be :censor: to me forget it


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Not really.


:2thumb::lol2:


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Frankmiller123 said:


> ill take a pic of it nexr time i go but screw this it can stay in the tank with the bullfrog u guys are all :censor: and dont help at all and think im lieing next time i go ill ake a pic of the frog and thee bull frogg next to ti idc im not saving it all u guys want to be :censor: to me forget it


If you actually read the thread, several of us HAVE actually tried to help you, so if you're going to ignore the advice given then I'm afraid that's your problem.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

colinm said:


> Wouldn`t it be funny if Frank was someone else,someone with far more knowledge than most people on here?


If that was the case then he wouldn't need to ask such stupid questions, would he? :crazy:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Frankmiller123 said:


> *ill take a pic of it nexr time i go* but screw this it can stay in the tank with the bullfrog u guys are all :censor: and dont help at all and think im lieing next time i go ill ake a pic of the frog and thee bull frogg next to ti idc im not saving it all u guys want to be :censor: to me forget it


You said this last time!!!! if he's only 20mins away well:whistling2::whistling2:

If this said set up and frogs really do exist(very unlikely) and you are just going to leave it then I think its best that you dont take it on as you CLEARLY dont care enough about it. 

Plus the fact that you said you wanted to save it about 2 months ago and didn't........People offered you help at the beggining of all your threads but you ignore the help and say you cant do this because of this, that and the other.

You wonder now why people are like they are:bash:

Also out of interest, how old are you???


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

If that was the case then he wouldn't need to ask such stupid questions, would he? :crazy: 
Perhaps he is winding everyone up asking such inane questions.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

He's 12, he said so already.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

colinm said:


> If that was the case then he wouldn't need to ask such stupid questions, would he? :crazy:
> Perhaps he is winding everyone up asking such inane questions.


Which is exactly why he's getting such replies...


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

colinm said:


> Perhaps he is winding everyone up asking such inane questions.


Yes this is what we believe he is doing. On forums it is also known as trolling. Asking stupid questions to get people annoyed. 

Unfortunatly for Franky here, we all know he is a troll hence the replys.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

manda88 said:


> He's 12, he said so already.


Right ok, I hope its not him, doing this 20min drive he was talking about then:lol2:


----------



## tracie (Jan 4, 2007)

I dont know how much more help you need frank , you've been told they need separating , what more can people say ...the tree frog and bull frog need to be separated end of ......
I have to say you seem to have a lot of friends that know nothing about keeping reps i've noticed quite a few threads on different sections saying the same thing .........No wonder peeps on here are getting fed up of your repeated thread


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Frankmiller123 said:


> ill take a pic of it nexr time i go but screw this it can stay in the tank with the bullfrog u guys are all :censor: and dont help at all and think im lieing next time i go ill ake a pic of the frog and thee bull frogg next to ti idc im not saving it all u guys want to be :censor: to me forget it


 
Wouldnt you want to get it to prove all of us wrong.... 

Please for the love of pie also learn to spell!!! It doesn't need to be brilliant but anything is better than what you write!!!


----------



## brysaa2 (Oct 11, 2009)

yeah perhaps next time nobody reply, then he'll get bored and give up :lol2:


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

I think I like frank. He helps me with my problems.
FRANK - Home page
































:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

jme2049 said:


> I think I like frank. He helps me with my problems.
> FRANK - Home page
> 
> 
> ...


Insight! :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

hmmm 



That is all.


----------



## brysaa2 (Oct 11, 2009)

Ha. That is all as well


----------



## LewisJones (Aug 13, 2010)

Jesus christ! Hes just trying to save an innocent life!


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Lewis, do yourself a favour, go to his profile and read his other posts and see if you still feel that way. Odds are you will come back from that a little less credulous....

Ade


----------



## clairethorn (May 2, 2008)

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Right ok, I hope its not him, doing this 20min drive he was talking about then:lol2:


:lol2: i do hope not!


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

LewisJones said:


> Jesus christ! Hes just trying to save an innocent life!


Thing is Lewis - he's not. This frog is a figment of his imagination - our little Frank does like to make up little stories to try and get attention by winding people up. He's been making a pain of himself on these forums for months with his trolling, which is why everyone is so sick of him.


----------



## tracie (Jan 4, 2007)

LewisJones said:


> Jesus christ! Hes just trying to save an innocent life!


An innocent life he was trying to save 2 months ago he was told then to get the two frogs seperated , so why 2 months on is he coming up with the same thread ...he didnt listen before and hes not listening now , thats why people are so fed up .....
I also think its unfair for people who may come across this and are new to reps .....if someone else comes across it and needs help i hope he / she doesnt get tarred with the same brush .....
Hes just taking the mick out of our hobbie


----------



## LewisJones (Aug 13, 2010)

i was quoting that film baseketball which was quoting something else. you people really have it in for frank, and to think i was going to call him about my crack problem.


----------

